# Incubation time for leopard gecko



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im incubating my leopard gecko eggs at 82f, they are now 30 days old. When should I start to expect them hatching. I'm thinking I should start buying extra heat mats and hatchling rubs in preparation, however I'm still not sure if eggs are fertile as eggs were laid 2 weeks after I got my Leo (likely she mated with a male in the petshop) One egg is full of veins and pink in colour. The other egg is yellow, but still nice and plump, will continue to incubate this 1 though until i definitely know its a bad egg.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Marie on here has been waiting 66 days so far for hers and still no sign lol So you have at least another month left i guess and yeah keep the yellow one as you never know.


----------

